

The other kind of software debt - signa11
http://www.leanway.no/competence-debt/

======
McUsr
I think that Ward Cunninghams methaphor should stand like he intended it to
be.

Other factors like the number of developers is external: There can really just
be one facit to the problem domain, so there may be varying levels of
technical debt throughout the codebase of a project, correlating to the
members understanding. It is as simple as that.

The knowledge about frameworks, may also be viewed as plain technical debt, as
this goes under the quality of how you solve your problem, or - it may be
viewed as an external factor, and it is taken for granted that you use the
frameworks, or have any necessary non - problem domain knowledge to solve your
problem.

I think it is better to view it like that, than starting to complicate a
metaphor that was good to begin with.

